# Princeville Resorts



## Chrispee (Feb 25, 2014)

We're going to Kauai at the beginning of May and staying at the Westin Princeville, and now my sister-in-law and her family want to join.  The only trade visible right now is the Marriott Kauai Beach Club, but it's not ideal since they'd be 45 mins away. 

I would just rent a unit if it were for us, but since I'm paying for them I'd rather just burn a $700 trade wherever and use a cancellable backup as a last resort...

Does anybody remember back to May of last year and if any flex units in the Princeville/Hanalai area showed up?  I realize that the Westin is a virtual impossibility.


----------



## rifleman69 (Feb 27, 2014)

Why would you pay for them?


----------



## mjm1 (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't recall any specific units being available, but if you can get a unit at The Cliffs Club, they are nicely done. Remodeled a few years ago. However, if you need a 2BR, note that they are really a 1BR and a loft that is treated as a second BR.


----------



## Chrispee (Feb 28, 2014)

rifleman69 said:


> Why would you pay for them?



Because they do not make enough money to go on regular vacations, and I'm happy to be able to help them to enjoy a family vacation with us.


----------



## Chrispee (Feb 28, 2014)

mjm1 said:


> I don't recall any specific units being available, but if you can get a unit at The Cliffs Club, they are nicely done. Remodeled a few years ago. However, if you need a 2BR, note that they are really a 1BR and a loft that is treated as a second BR.



Thanks for the info, I did see a Cliffs Club unit available a few of weeks ago for the correct dates but I wasn't ready to pull the trigger.  Is there any major difference between the Cliffs Club and the Cliffs Resort?


----------



## Ron98GT (Feb 28, 2014)

rifleman69 said:


> Why would you pay for them?


Ouch! 
Something called Family?


----------



## mjm1 (Feb 28, 2014)

Chrispee said:


> Thanks for the info, I did see a Cliffs Club unit available a few of weeks ago for the correct dates but I wasn't ready to pull the trigger.  Is there any major difference between the Cliffs Club and the Cliffs Resort?



I don't think so. Some of the units at the resort are managed by different companies, including Shell Vacation Club. Some of the units are also permanent owner occupied. I believe the property started as a condo complex and then was sold as timeshare.  I wouldn't hesitate to stay there again if we needed to.


----------



## Chrispee (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks for the info, I'll keep an eye out for a Cliffs unit too then!


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 28, 2014)

When we stayed at WPORV in  Jan of 2013 we looked at all the TS in the princeville area. None are as nice as the Westin but all were nice enough to stay in if we had too. 

I'd grab any one of them that you can.

Look for get-a-ways and rentals too.


----------



## chellej (Mar 1, 2014)

Since you trade with II...watch for Hanalei Bay Resort.  The units are a little older but the views and the property make up for it.  You can walk down the hill and it shares the beach with the St Regis.


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 1, 2014)

chellej said:


> Since you trade with II...watch for Hanalei Bay Resort.  The units are a little older but the views and the property make up for it.  You can walk down the hill and it shares the beach with the St Regis.



And since you will be at the Westin, you could take the shuttle to the St Regis.

I have stayed at the Cliffs a couple of times. The views are incredible. The pool are was redone two or three years ago and is quite nice. The units are very comfortable.

Have a great time. There is nothing like a shared vacation.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 2, 2014)

Chrispee said:


> We're going to Kauai at the beginning of May and staying at the Westin Princeville, and now my sister-in-law and her family want to join.  The only trade visible right now is the Marriott Kauai Beach Club, but it's not ideal since they'd be 45 mins away.
> 
> I would just rent a unit if it were for us, but since I'm paying for them I'd rather just burn a $700ntalstrade wherever and use a cancellable backup as a last resort...
> 
> Does anybody remember back to May of last year and if any flex units in the Princeville/Hanalai area showed up?  I realize that the Westin is a virtual impossibility.



I'd check out Vacation Rentals By Owner web site.  It worked for us.

Sterling


----------



## zora (Mar 2, 2014)

Wyndham Bali hai has 2/2 available in May, 2014. Ask for a renovated unit. We were there this past Xmas break and enjoyed it.


----------



## Chrispee (Mar 2, 2014)

zora said:


> Wyndham Bali hai has 2/2 available in May, 2014. Ask for a renovated unit. We were there this past Xmas break and enjoyed it.



I'm trading in II, and I don't think the Bali Hai is an II resort?


----------



## rifleman69 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Ouch!
> Something called Family?



It's a sister-in-law, not your own children or parents.  If they can't afford it.........

Do blood relatives get a car if they can't afford one?


----------



## Chrispee (Mar 6, 2014)

rifleman69 said:


> It's a sister-in-law, not your own children or parents.  If they can't afford it.........
> 
> Do blood relatives get a car if they can't afford one?



I'm not sure what you hope to accomplish by debating this since we obviously have a difference of opinion on helping out family financially. 

 I have no problem spending a bit of our disposable income on financially supplementing a joint family vacation.  I have two young nieces who would not otherwise get to experience travel, and my family values the time spent with theirs.

Unfortunately, it doesn't look like it's going to work out this time since no Princeville/Hanalei resorts have opened up yet.


----------



## jimp1072 (Mar 7, 2014)

*Cliffs Club - Available in May*

I have both 1 BR and 2 BR at Cliffs Club available to rent on multiple weeks in May.  The 2nd bedroom is a large loft with 2 queen beds.  Both have full kitchens, 2 bathrooms, and 2 lanai's.  What are the specific dates you need.

The Cliffs is located a short distance from the Westin.  I have walked it several times for exercise, but you will probably want to drive.  If you vacation in Kauai, you will need a car to enjoy all that is available on the island.


----------



## rifleman69 (Mar 7, 2014)

Chrispee said:


> I'm not sure what you hope to accomplish by debating this since we obviously have a difference of opinion on helping out family financially.
> 
> I have no problem spending a bit of our disposable income on financially supplementing a joint family vacation.  I have two young nieces who would not otherwise get to experience travel, and my family values the time spent with theirs.
> 
> Unfortunately, it doesn't look like it's going to work out this time since no Princeville/Hanalei resorts have opened up yet.



Rent a house, plenty available...then they can bring all the family on your dime!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 7, 2014)

Actually, I have taken my relations on timeshare vacations with me AND I have paid for their timeshares stays - one is a doctor, another a lawyer, another is a corporate executive who travels the world as the lead team person ... they have money and are very established.

So, yes, I understand the term "family" and totally understand WHY you value the time you all spend together. It is not about the money - but shared time, team building, life-long connections, being where you all are a family group with shared values and a strong support system.

And with separate TS space - so everyone can chill out as need be.

AND no, I do not ask for MFs from the siblings -- I just let them BUY me all the trip incidentals like food, drink, tours, rental car (they get, I ride) ... I just go with the flow - whatever they want to do (no hang gliding or scuba for me ... I just sit by the resort pool and be happy).


----------



## Chrispee (Mar 14, 2014)

To close this one off, we ended up exchanging into a unit at the Marriott Waiohai and will just drive between the two.  Thanks!


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 19, 2014)

Chrispee said:


> I'm not sure what you hope to accomplish by debating this since we obviously have a difference of opinion on helping out family financially.
> 
> I have no problem spending a bit of our disposable income on financially supplementing a joint family vacation.  I have two young nieces who would not otherwise get to experience travel, and my family values the time spent with theirs.
> 
> Unfortunately, it doesn't look like it's going to work out this time since no Princeville/Hanalei resorts have opened up yet.



Good for you....   One of the greatest joys I get is from sharing my condos with others. My timeshares are all 2 bedrooms and the second bedroom is open on a first come basis.   Im going in 2015 to Hawaii and enough people want to go that one week I will have to get another week (due to capacity restrictions) Yes it will cost me more money but its worth it.  Nothing like the joy on a child's face.  What goes around comes around and its always been worth it for me.

I checked RCI for you and there is only one studio at the end of May.  Sorry.


----------



## mjm1 (Mar 20, 2014)

Chrispee said:


> To close this one off, we ended up exchanging into a unit at the Marriott Waiohai and will just drive between the two.  Thanks!



Congratulations! You are staying in the two nicest resorts on Kauai, not withstanding Marriott Kauai Lagoons. While they are on opposite sides of the island, you can spend time at both.  Have a great time!


----------



## jehb2 (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm glad you found a solution and good for you.  We always love taking friends and family to Hawaii and have always had a blast.  We have also give weeks away to family and friends.  It's something we can do and it makes us very happy.  I have a very sweet sister-in-law who has two little boys.  I've wanted them to come to Hawaii with us for years.  If I could manage the plane tickets for them I'd do it in a heartbeat.  Happily things are finally looking up for her and I think they'll be able to join us soon.


----------

